# I Learned Something New Recently



## Mark_f (Apr 13, 2016)

When I drew a print or type anything the speaks of angles and degrees, I always had to write out the word degrees because I could not find the degree symbol on my keyboard. I learned if you hold the "ALT" key and type 0176 , you will get a degree symbol. in fact there are "secret" codes for all kinds of things and you can find them , where else? ...... on the net.


See ..... it works  10°


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 13, 2016)

_A few more Alt plus keys :_
_¼ = 0188_
_½ = 0189_
_¾ = 0190_
_π = 227_
_√ = 251_
_*G*_


----------



## RandyM (Apr 14, 2016)

Here is a full list.

Special Characters


----------



## higgite (Apr 14, 2016)

Macs are different. (Whooda thunkit?) To get a degree sign on my Mac, I hold the "option/alt"  key down and hit the "0" (zero) key. As in 70º.

FWIW, Alt 0176 on my Mac gives me º¡¶§. So, if you see someone type "It's -20º¡¶§ here today!", you know they don't live in Houston. And/or they're cursing the temperature.

Tom


----------



## rwm (Apr 14, 2016)

How has this deficiency in my knowledge base lasted this long? ¶
Œ
R


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 14, 2016)

_I'm still running an old XP so I have no idea about any other operating systems._
_° = 504_
_← = 27_
_→ = 26_
_☼ = 15_
_• = 0149_
_¿ = 168_
_I keep a cheat sheet taped to the side of the puter screen._
_*G*_


----------



## steve323 (Apr 14, 2016)

I work in an electrical engineering company and often need to type ohms.  I just type a "W", then highlight the character and switch the font to "symbol".  Other characters are a bit more obvious.  For example, lambda is a lower case "l" switched to the symbol font.  This works in Outlook, MS Word, and PowerPoint.  The symbol font does not appear to be available in this website.

You can find a bunch of symbols by opening the program "charmap" and changing fonts.  Symbol and wingding fonts have a bunch of good ones.

Steve


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 14, 2016)

As a budding young firmware engineer I was quickly forced to learn the whole ASCII thing: 

http://www.asciitable.com/


----------

